# piece  of advise and sound of mind  for all competiitors



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 3, 2003)

it still comes down to caloires in vs calories burned over a 24 hour peroid.  yes stargetically placing certain macro nutrient will aid in your goals but it all comes down to the end balance as well as our sanity.I think people need to take a step back and look at the over all picture and not worrying about missing a few grams of fat in a meal at a certain time becuase its only stressing them out and making matters worse and rasing cortisol levels when not needed even when the body is under stress.  Stick with one game plan for 2-4 weeks peroid and reevalulate process after that peroid and make minute adjustments vs big changes and that way they will be abnle to see what is the problem. WE are all here to reach our goals what every they may be and support each other in any way.  But this is what makes so intriquing is learning for your self what you are capable of as well as pushing both mind and body to the limit.   In j'bos post it mention we are all concerned with the phyiscal part of the sport, I think we need to take a more deep look mental side which to many is even more challenging to conquer then the phyiscal aspect.   In your journey you will find that you are your own worst critique 


BEst LUCK TO ALL


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks han!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was great!!!


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 3, 2003)

Excellent post, it all comes down to adjustments. You can have the greatest program in the world however your body is going to adapt to it, that is when you have to make adjustments. Small adjustments is all it takes. You have to experiment with YOUR body as everyone is different.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 6, 2003)

yea man that was an excellent post. did you copy and paste that from a Muscle and Fitness article? lol  j/k.   Your right about the mental aspects vs. physcial aspects.  I've taught martial art most of my life and the fact remains that  the mental aspects outweight the physical aspets 70%Mental to 30%physical. It doesn't matter what sport it is.  Football for example, you can have the best arm in the game, the most speed, the strongest and if your head isn't in the game, your not alert, your concentration is off your going to loose.  Same with bodybuilding.  Anyone can pick up a weight and curl it or bench it but to be the best you need to dig deep into your innerself.  You need to visualize every rep as you perform them.  You need to have the mental strength to squeeze those muscle fibers on every rep. You need to go beyond that uncomfortable feeling, the burn and keep going until the pain rips through the entire muscle then do another rep.  This is not an easy task but if it were easy we all would look like Arnold or some top bodybuilder.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 6, 2003)

I like to call this sport of weight training the "Iron Game"  that is my name for what I do.  BUT it isn't really a game. It's a way of life. A true character builder.


----------

